# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 11.62.1004 06/10/2016

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 11.62.1004 06/10/2016*   *Samsung module update *   *Added Reset FRP Lock Method For Samsung Models:* _(In download mode use the "Reset FRP Lock - New" button)_   SM-A910F,  SM-G361F, SM-G389F, SM-G903F, SM-G9200, SM-G9250, SM-G920P, SM-G920V,  SM-G920R4, SM-G920R6, SM-G925A, SM-G925R4, SM-G925R6, SM-G925W8,  SM-G928F, SM-G930W8, SM-G935A, SM-G935W8, SM-J100VPP, SM-J105H,  SM-J110M, SM-J120FN, SM-J320G, SM-J510F, SM-J510FN, SM-J700M, SM-J7008,  SM-N9200, SM-N9208, SM-N920A, SM-N920G, SM-N920P, SM-N920T, SM-N920W8,  SM-N930F, SM-P555C, SM-P555M, SM-S906L, SM-S920L, SM-S978L, SM-T350,  SM-T357T, SM-T550, SM-T555, SM-T567V, SM-T710, SM-T810, SM-T815,  SM-T815Y, SM-T817A, SM-T817P, SM-T817T, SM-T817V, SC-04G, SC-05G *  
Added New Samsung Models: *  SM-A7108 - Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Backup/RestoreSM-T905 - Direct Unlock, Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Network Repair, Backup/RestoreSM-N930V - Download/Flash Firmware, Network Repair, Backup/Restore    
   __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

